# Gimbe:"Italia a rischio lockdown. Quarta dose subito".



## admin (8 Luglio 2022)

Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2022)

Che spettacolo! 

Ma tutto finito (mantra che si ripete da tre anni, ormai) eh?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (*finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR)*, avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.



Non occorre aggiungere altro.


----------



## Goro (8 Luglio 2022)

Finché le persone si fanno il tampone perché gli cola il naso o sentono il pizzico alla gola, saremo sempre tutti malati


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Finché le persone si fanno il tampone perché gli cola il naso o sentono il pizzico alla gola, *saremo sempre tutti malati*



C’è chi ci guadagna molto dalle malattie.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


Ma nel resto d'Europa come fanno?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma nel resto d'Europa come fanno?



Ignorano gli sciacalli.


----------



## lollo86 (8 Luglio 2022)

Mi sono trattenuto fino ad oggi dallo scrivere commenti sui vari social rispetto alla pandemia un po' perchè per il lavoro che faccio e la tipoligia di clienti che ho non sarebbe stato "opportuno" ma riscontro su questo forum una grandissima libertà di espressione per cui dirò la mia...scusate, come sfogo. 


Non è tollerabile un comunicato come quello riportato, non è possibile che via sia ancora qualcuno che parli di lockdown di obbligo mascherine di isolamenti e attività chiuse...è criminale e non lo dico io, lo dicono tanti di quegli stessi medici che nei mesi più "caldi" hanno spinto per l'obbligo vaccinale e misure di "contenimento" di vario tipo. 

Gli ospedali sono "pieni" solo perchè chi entra per qualsiasi altra patologia o infortunio viene tamponato e quindi nel 30% dei casi trovato positivo, isolato, ghettizzato etc...i casi aumentano solo perchè c'è gente che fa ancora tamponi a caso. Sono per le libertà di scelta, ma santa miseria cerchiamo tutti di ritornare ad usare la testa...se non hai sintomi non sei contagioso (questo lo dicono ormai tutti ma lo dice la natura stessa) se hai sintomi stai a casa qualche giorno ma liberamente, senza costrizioni e senza doverti sentire un criminale. Non è possibile sentire parlare di lockdown, di mascherine...io non lo tollero più. Mi sono vaccinato a Marzo 2021 (perchè assistente universitario), ho preso il covid un mese dopo, ho fatto il bustier l'8 dicembre 2021, ho ripreso il covid 20 giorni dopo...di cosa stiamo parlando!!!

Scusate, e se qualcuno si è sentito offeso chiedo preventivamente scusa, ma io, i miei figli e mia moglie abbiamo sofferto veramente troppo, sempre ligi alle assurde regole imposte perché crediamo che rispettare le regole (anche quelle sbagliate) sia un atto di educazione per i nostri figli e per chi ci sta vicino...io non ce la faccio più! Questi personaggi parlano dall'alto dei loro stipendi garantiti, non sanno che c'è gente che ha subito grosse perdite economiche, bambini con chiari sintomi di stress post traumatico o che si ammalano ogni due settimane per qualsiasi cosa giri nell'aria perché tenuti in bolle asettiche per due anni. 

VI PREGO BASTA!

Scusa @admin ma questo è veramente l'unico luogo nel quale ho potuto dare fondo ad un po' di frustrazione....spero possiate capire.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


Con la mancanza di papà che si sente ogni giorno, io in lockdown non ci torno. Con il cazoo che ci torno in lockdown. 

Ho avuto contatti con positivi? Certo. Ho fatto il tampone? Ovvio che no. Se non ho sintomi non mi vado a tamponare


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

Con un paio di Satan 2 nei posti giusti si risistemerebbero le cose in un batter d'occhio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


Sogno una sparatoria come quella contro Abe, solo con un centinaio di persone come bersagli, dai burioni, ricciardi, conte, speranza, dr. aghi, pregliasco, Galli, Bassetti e tutta l'allegra comitiva


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sogno una sparatoria come quella contro Abe, solo con un centinaio di persone come bersagli, dai burioni, ricciardi, conte, speranza, dr. aghi, pregliasco, Galli, Bassetti e tutta l'allegra comitiva



No, non abbiamo bisogno di ”martiri” della lotta al Covid. A me basta che tutti i soggetti tornino nel loro posto naturale…


----------



## Mika (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


Sto giro mi devono incatenare, mi sono fatto tre dosi che non scassassero. Il primo lockdown era palese, lo ha fatto tutta Europa ed era necessario visto che a Bergamo portavano i morti con i camion militari. Ma ora con i dati sugli ospedali di oggi non è ammissibile un altro lockdown.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, non abbiamo bisogno di ”martiri” della lotta al Covid. A me basta che tutti i soggetti tornino nel loro posto naturale…



I criminali devono pagare.

E' proprio non seguendo questo dogma che ci fa ritrovare conciati così.


----------



## Devil man (8 Luglio 2022)

lollo86 ha scritto:


> Mi sono trattenuto fino ad oggi dallo scrivere commenti sui vari social rispetto alla pandemia un po' perchè per il lavoro che faccio e la tipoligia di clienti che ho non sarebbe stato "opportuno" ma riscontro su questo forum una grandissima libertà di espressione per cui dirò la mia...scusate, come sfogo.
> 
> 
> Non è tollerabile un comunicato come quello riportato, non è possibile che via sia ancora qualcuno che parli di lockdown di obbligo mascherine di isolamenti e attività chiuse...è criminale e non lo dico io, lo dicono tanti di quegli stessi medici che nei mesi più "caldi" hanno spinto per l'obbligo vaccinale e misure di "contenimento" di vario tipo.
> ...


La gente fa la corsa al tampone per allontanare la possibilità di un quarto round di Green Pass e quarta dose mica è stupida ma è furba....

Prendendo il Covid e gli anticorpi in modo "naturale" e prendono il certificato per 6 mesi sei coperto e non ti devi intossicare il corpo con un quarto round di VELENO...

E secondo te la colpa di tutto questo di chi è ?? Sicuramente non delle persone che si vanno a fare il tampone!

Io di Gimbe e Cartaminchiotta fino a qualche anno fa manco sapevo della sua esistenza..

Mi sa tanto di associazione mafiosa per spingere la produzione di mascherine


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Con un paio di Satan 2 nei posti giusti si risistemerebbero le cose in un batter d'occhio.


Meritiamo davvero l’estinzione in questo paesaccio morente. Che schifo


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.



Amazon gongola...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I criminali devono pagare.
> 
> E' proprio non seguendo questo dogma che ci fa ritrovare conciati così.



Certo che devono pagare ma credo sia eccessivo pensare ad una eliminazione fisica.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo che devono pagare ma credo siaeccessivo pensare ad una eliminazione fisica.


Ma poi cosa sarebbe sto Jimbo?
Dai aria da. Pagliacci ridicoli ma la cosa drammatica è la gente che condivide ste nefandezze


----------



## numero 3 (8 Luglio 2022)

lollo86 ha scritto:


> Mi sono trattenuto fino ad oggi dallo scrivere commenti sui vari social rispetto alla pandemia un po' perchè per il lavoro che faccio e la tipoligia di clienti che ho non sarebbe stato "opportuno" ma riscontro su questo forum una grandissima libertà di espressione per cui dirò la mia...scusate, come sfogo.
> 
> 
> Non è tollerabile un comunicato come quello riportato, non è possibile che via sia ancora qualcuno che parli di lockdown di obbligo mascherine di isolamenti e attività chiuse...è criminale e non lo dico io, lo dicono tanti di quegli stessi medici che nei mesi più "caldi" hanno spinto per l'obbligo vaccinale e misure di "contenimento" di vario tipo.
> ...





Fratello rossonero ti stimo e quoto tutto quello che hai scritto, ho dovuto vaccinarmi per poter lavorare sono ancora molto frustrato per questo, combatto ormai una battaglia personale anche con i miei colleghi che difendono ancora questo stato di cose. Mia moglie anche lei la pensa come me e ha dovuto vaccinarsi, ma ormai è un cortocircuito. Ha avuto dei sintomi di febbre e ha chiamato il medico per farsi dare dei giorni...e sai lo s#####zoo che cosa le ha detto? Che le dava i giorni di malattia SOLO se faceva il tampone.
Risultato ? Lo ha dovuto fare è positiva e ha avuto la sua settimana di malattia.
Fratello non se ne esce più..o si boicotta tutto o moriremo da pecore( vaccinate)


----------



## Devil man (8 Luglio 2022)

Mettetevi le mascherine e vaccinatevi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi cosa sarebbe sto Jimbo?
> Dai aria da. Pagliacci ridicoli ma la cosa drammatica è la gente che condivide ste nefandezze



Io non ne conoscevo nemmeno l’esistenza


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo che devono pagare ma credo siaeccessivo pensare ad una eliminazione fisica.



Eccessiva come la loro malafede.

Ma tranquillo, non verranno eliminati fisicamente, avranno medaglie semmai.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Meritiamo davvero l’estinzione in questo paesaccio morente. Che schifo



Ti hanno solo avvertito del missile in arrivo. Adesso ci sono le ferie, ma il terreno è gia pronto.

Quando rientriamo dalle ferie, vedrai che ecatombe, e sarà tutta colpa dell'ora d'aria vissuta troppo sbracatamente.

L'itagliano è destinato al lockdown a vita. Se non lo applichi ti dimostrano subito che la gente muore.


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Luglio 2022)

giorni di lockdown nel 2021?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Meritiamo davvero l’estinzione in questo paesaccio morente. Che schifo


I nemici ce li abbiamo in casa Edo.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> giorni di lockdown nel 2021?



Su...


----------



## Stex (8 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Fratello rossonero ti stimo e quoto tutto quello che hai scritto, ho dovuto vaccinarmi per poter lavorare sono ancora molto frustrato per questo, combatto ormai una battaglia personale anche con i miei colleghi che difendono ancora questo stato di cose. Mia moglie anche lei la pensa come me e ha dovuto vaccinarsi, ma ormai è un cortocircuito. Ha avuto dei sintomi di febbre e ha chiamato il medico per farsi dare dei giorni...e sai lo s#####zoo che cosa le ha detto? *Che le dava i giorni di malattia SOLO se faceva il tampone.
> Risultato ? Lo ha dovuto fare è positiva e ha avuto la sua settimana di malattia.*
> Fratello non se ne esce più..o si boicotta tutto o moriremo da pecore( vaccinate)



credo dipende dal medico. al mio ho detto che stavo male avevo del raffreddore ecc e mi ha dato i giorni. 
poi son stato obbligato a fare il tampone in farmacia e tac... +10 giorni...

sicuramente ora non faro tamponi o dosi. sono a 3 dosi + covid (normale raffredore con tosse) nient de che.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> credo dipende dal medico. al mio ho detto che stavo male avevo del raffreddore ecc e mi ha dato i giorni.
> poi son stato obbligato a fare il tampone in farmacia e tac... +10 giorni...
> 
> sicuramente ora non faro tamponi o dosi. sono a 3 dosi + covid (normale raffredore con tosse) nient de che.


In autunno ci aggiorniamo all'ultimo modello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In autunno ci aggiorniamo all'ultimo modello.



Buona fortuna a tutti voi.
Da non vaccinato (e che ha passato il covid in tutta tranquillità tra marzo e aprile 2022),guarderò l'ennesimo cortocircuito tutto made in italy seduto bello comodo sulla mia sedia a dondolo.

Però davvero,mi spiace per tutti quelli che saranno nuovamente costretti (sotto minacce e umiliazioni varie) a farsi iniettare quell'inutile intruglio .
E anche per tutti quelli che ancora oggi credono nella bontà della pozione magica.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> credo dipende dal medico. al mio ho detto che stavo male avevo del raffreddore ecc e mi ha dato i giorni.
> poi son stato obbligato a fare il tampone in farmacia e tac... +10 giorni...
> 
> sicuramente ora non faro tamponi o dosi. sono a 3 dosi + covid (normale raffredore con tosse) nient de che.



Io l' avuto un mese fa 
Un leggero raffreddore, tanto che pensavo davvero fosse un raffreddore.

Ho girato sia a lavoro che parenti senza mascherina senza contagiare nessuno.

Ho scoperto fosse covid solo dopo 10 giorni perché la mia ragazza stava molto male, cosi mi sono tamponato ed ero positivo.
Ma a parte lei nessun altro, che cosa strana.


----------



## Goro (8 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Meritiamo davvero l’estinzione in questo paesaccio morente. Che schifo


Proprio perché non c'è più paura di ritorsioni serie che assistiamo ai crimini più beceri


----------



## cris (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


Ahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non ne conoscevo nemmeno l’esistenza


Neanche loro stessi probabilmente


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> giorni di lockdown nel 2021?



Giusto. Bello il lockdown.

Sei una certezza.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eccessiva come la loro malafede.
> 
> Ma tranquillo, non verranno eliminati fisicamente, avranno medaglie semmai.
> 
> ...


La tua previsione per me è certezza. E tutto il popolino contento…yuppieeeee


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I nemici ce li abbiamo in casa Edo.


Sono davvero sconfortato….


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La tua previsione per me è certezza. E tutto il popolino contento…yuppieeeee


Anche la scorsa settimana leggevo un utente dei soliti noti lamentarsi perché le restrizioni sono state tolte troppo presto


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche la scorsa settimana leggevo un utente dei soliti noti lamentarsi perché le restrizioni sono state tolte troppo presto



Se a qualcuno piacciono le restrizioni se le può sempre auto imporre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


ma secondo voi fanno un lockdown sulla base del nulla perchè lo dice sto qui? ma chi è sto qui?

che poi parla di "lockdown di fatto" quindi il problema non si pone se si conosce il significato. io mi stupisco che si dia ancora peso a sta roba.


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Giusto. Bello il lockdown.
> 
> Sei una certezza.


guarda mi devo pure sposare ad ottobre, e non sono tanto felice. ma a volte si tende veramente ad esagerare ( secondo il mio modesto e personalissimo parere)


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> guarda mi devo pure sposare ad ottobre, e non sono tanto felice. ma a volte si tende veramente ad esagerare ( secondo il mio modesto e personalissimo parere)



Auguri allora. Tanta felicità a te e alla tua futura moglie.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Luglio 2022)

Quarta dose subito. visto che le prime 3 hanno funzionato egregiamente.​ciao poveri!


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Auguri allora. Tanta felicità a te e alla tua futura moglie.


grazie fratello milanista


----------



## lollo86 (8 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La gente fa la corsa al tampone per allontanare la possibilità di un quarto round di Green Pass e quarta dose mica è stupida ma è furba....
> 
> Prendendo il Covid e gli anticorpi in modo "naturale" e prendono il certificato per 6 mesi sei coperto e non ti devi intossicare il corpo con un quarto round di VELENO...
> 
> ...


In molti fanno il tampone per evitare la possibile quarta dose/green pass...ma molti molti altri fanno il tampone per un supposto rispetto o, ancora peggio, per paura.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Luglio 2022)

Il dibattito sul covid in Italia è veramente demenziale. 
Da marzo 2020 ci dicono che il problema legato al covid è la pressione ospedaliera. 
Ci si aspetterebbe una comunicazione improntata sulla percentuale di occupazione dei posti letto in terapia intensiva. Questo fissarsi solo sul dato dei contagi, recitando la trenodia millenarista della catastrofe in atto, è una roba che allo stato attuale è criminale. 
Questo è il confronto con l'anno passato:





Con la differenza che allora viaggiavamo a una media di 60 casi al giorno contro le migliaia di migliaia odierni.

Allora la domanda che sorge spontanea è: ma non è forse che con1 milione di casi (e altri 2 sommersi come dicono), il fatto che le TI siano al 4% indica che la situazione tutto sommato non è così apocalittica?
Ma no, fissiamoci sui contagi e contiamo i giorni che ci separano dalla seconda venuta di Cristo. 
Così i mitomani danno di matto e si buttano a mare con la mascherina, i negazionisti puri e incalliti ringalluzziscono e le virostars, i dipendenti pubblici e i pensionati con il sedere al caldo invocano il lockdown sulla pelle di imprenditori, professionisti, lavoratori dello spettacolo e partite iva. 
Il tutto nel bel mezzo di una crisi climatica senza precedenti, una crisi internazionale devastante, un'inflazione che non si vedeva dagli anni 70, razionamenti di gas e acqua in arrivo e una recessione alle porte. 
Per una variante che dati ISS alla mano ha la letalità di un raffreddore. 
Lo dice un tridosato che ha vissuto da recluso per due anni. 
La misura è colma.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Il dibattito sul covid in Italia è veramente demenziale.
> Da marzo 2020 ci dicono che il problema legato al covid è la pressione ospedaliera.
> Ci si aspetterebbe una comunicazione improntata sulla percentuale di occupazione dei posti letto in terapia intensiva. Questo fissarsi solo sul dato dei contagi, recitando la trenodia millenarista della catastrofe in atto, è una roba che allo stato attuale è criminale.
> Questo è il confronto con l'anno passato:
> ...


Tra l'altro, il "grande" ministro Speranza disse poco meno di un anno fa (era la conferenza dove fu annunciato il Green Pass), che non si contavano più i contagi ma i ricoveri e i morti e si coloravano le zone in base a quello.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Il tutto nel bel mezzo di una crisi climatica senza precedenti,


occhio che questa roba è pari pari alla pandemia.
problema - reazione - soluzione.
simple as that.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, non abbiamo bisogno di ”martiri” della lotta al Covid. A me basta che tutti i soggetti tornino nel loro posto naturale…


nella parte finale dell intestino


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> guarda mi devo pure sposare ad ottobre, e non sono tanto felice. ma* a volte *si tende veramente ad esagerare ( secondo il mio modesto e personalissimo parere)


a volte??


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Con un paio di Satan 2 nei posti giusti si risistemerebbero le cose in un batter d'occhio.


te e altri parlate sempre di popolino che non si ribella..inneggiate alla violenza..morte dei padronie ecc 

anche in altri topic...gente che subisce in silenzio le bande di nordafricani ecc

ok..proviamo a parlarne seriamente (se ci si riesce)

quindi che dovremmo fare? ribellarci come? creiamo un'organizzazione terroristica? ok ci sto..voi sapete usare armi? siete pronti a usarle? siete pronti a farvi arrestare? (ma mica è detto eh)

le chiacchere stanno a zero

vediamo chi ha le palle e chi no

questioni secondarie come il mantenimento economico dell'organizzazione ecc le vedremo in seguito al momento voglio sapere chi ci sta

altrimenti sono solo ribellioni da divano...bla bla bla...servono a poco...i "padroni" vi ridono in faccia (anzi ci perchè mi unisco a voi ok?)..le manifestazioni fanno ridere..lo dite anche voi..bisogna sparare..uccidere..ribellarsi..allora forse le cose cambiano..lo dite sempre e io vi do ragione

allora chi ci starebbe?


----------



## Zenos (8 Luglio 2022)

Faranno terrorismo psicologico fino a quando non andremo a prenderli a calci nel Cul sti maiali.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Faranno terrorismo psicologico fino a quando non andremo a prenderli a calci nel Cul sti maiali.


Da gente che preferisce affogare a mare con la mascherina non mi aspetto altro che ani per aria che bramano la supposta da 30+


----------



## kekkopot (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


Si si, aspettatemi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> nella parte finale dell intestino



In realtà intendevo nelle fogne.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In realtà intendevo nelle fogne.


Anche sotto qualche metro di torba


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> te e altri parlate sempre di popolino che non si ribella..inneggiate alla violenza..morte dei padronie ecc
> 
> anche in altri topic...gente che subisce in silenzio le bande di nordafricani ecc
> 
> ...



Dovrei non rispondere alla tua palese provocazione.

Se non sbaglio eri uno di quelli che andavano contro il "complottismo" e non riuscivi a capacitarti di come tutto questo teatrino potesse essere falso. Anche abbastanza testardo, con tutto il rispetto.

Dì un po', che ti è preso? E' stato proprio necessario aspettare che questi delinquenti cominciassero a sbottonarsi?

Mi sembra che sbagli un po' tutta la terminologia e parti subito con concetti sbagliati che mi penalizzano e fanno tutto un minestrone indistinto del pensiero. Facciamo attenzione quando si scrivono certe cose.

Anzitutto io non inneggio alla violenza. Io inneggio a stroncare chi ci sta facendo violenza. Cerchiamo di non confondere battute da forum ed iperboli con la rabbia che uno ha dentro. Io non vorrei fare del male ad una mosca, ma se qualcuno fa del male sono propenso a usare metodi molto duri finché non la capisce. E per fare del male si intende di tutto, a cominciare dalla propaganda criminale.

Non va creata nessuna organizzazione, nella normale accezione del termine, che sarebbe facile bersaglio del sistema. Inoltre non sarebbe terroristica, se mai è proprio quello che vorremmo combattere che mi sembra terroristico.

E' impossibile, per come siamo messi, unire un intero popolo e ribaltare il sistema. E questo perché c'è un mucchio di gente che ancora sta appecorata e difende questo schifo, basta leggere i commenti.

Per ora l'unica cosa è protestare e farsi sentire anche tramite questo forum, con la speranza che le coscienze si sveglino. Io cerco di fare la mia parte. Quando le persone non ne potranno più, tutto insieme accadrà l'inevitabile automaticamente.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nino Cartabellotta, presidente della fondazione Gimbe (finanziata dalle case farmaceutiche NDR), avverte:"Le mascherine vanno utilizzate “al chiuso, in particolare in luoghi affollati e poco ventilati, oltre che all’aperto in condizioni di grandi assembramenti con attività ad elevata probabilità di contagio. Bisogna chiedersi quanto costa al Paese, in termini di giornate lavorative perse, attività chiuse per Covid, vacanze cancellate, un’elevata percentuale di popolazione sintomatica o isolata a domicilio per Covid, che peraltro rischia di determinare un ‘lockdown di fatto’ su vari servizi, inclusi quelli turistici”. Il netto aumento della circolazione virale, inoltre, aumenta la probabilità di contagio e lo sviluppo di malattia grave in chi ha fatto la terza dose da oltre 120 giorni: per questo appare un vero azzardo la scelta di rimandare la quarta dose all’autunno con i ‘vaccini aggiornati’, di cui ad oggi non si conoscono né le tempistiche di reale disponibilità né gli effetti sulla malattia grave”.


.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dovrei non rispondere alla tua palese provocazione.
> 
> Se non sbaglio eri uno di quelli che andavano contro il "complottismo" e non riuscivi a capacitarti di come tutto questo teatrino potesse essere falso. Anche abbastanza testardo, con tutto il rispetto.
> 
> ...


certo che è una provocazione (eh beh era ovvio ) dopo ti rispondo in modo esauriente e ti dico cosa mi infastidisce di preciso..ora devo andare via a cena sennò la fanno a me la violenza..  e non voglio rispondere di fretta e furia


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dovrei non rispondere alla tua palese provocazione.
> 
> Se non sbaglio eri uno di quelli che andavano contro il "complottismo" e non riuscivi a capacitarti di come tutto questo teatrino potesse essere falso. Anche abbastanza testardo, con tutto il rispetto.
> 
> ...


ti rispondo ora

Quello che a me infastidisce è che spesso ci sono persone che ripetono sta cosa del "popolino che non si ribella" "gente che si fa andare bene tutto ecc" detto da gente che non fa nulla a sua volta..quindi lo trovo offensivo,provocatorio (visti i riferimenti continui a gente del forum) e soprattutto inutile

se tu dici "dovremmo reagire" a me va bene...se tu dici "ci vorrebbe una rivoluzione" ecc a me va bene (posso non condividere ma rispetto) ma se la fai passare come "ci vorrebbe la rivoluzione ma per colpa di loro ecc" allora non va bene per nulla perchè me lo può dire uno che è nelle brigate rosse...uno che comunque lo fa sul serio..sennò è aria fritta

è come quando io mi incavolavo con la nostra proprietà e inneggiavo a boicottare lo stadio,i prodotti commerciali ecc..se invece avessi detto "bisogna andare a spaccare tutto ma per colpa vostra ecc" allora non va bene..perchè se poi mi arriva uno e mi dice allora andiamo domani alle 18 e non ci vado sono un chiaccherone e basta

capito? quello che trovo offensivo è dare la colpa agli altri..non l'incavolamento in se (su quello posso essere d'accordo su alcune cose e altre no ma comunque rispetto)

se però te mi parli di iperbole allora vale tutto...però allora vale per entrambe le parti...perchè spesso qualcuno cita le cose dette da altri non certo considerandole iperboli ma con continui riferimenti e provocazioni... (su questo non mi riferisco tanto a te)

comunque non sembra che sei tanto contro la violenza da quello che scrivi..sei per la violenza "contro" chi fa violenza ok..dal tuo punto di vista,, ma sempre violenza è...semplicemente per te è giusta

in ogni se pensi di cambiare le cose scrivendo qui e "risvegliare le coscienze" a mio parere sei anche un bel pò illuso..non credo nessuno si sia mai mosso dalla propria opinione su questo forum sinceramente


----------



## numero 3 (8 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> te e altri parlate sempre di popolino che non si ribella..inneggiate alla violenza..morte dei padronie ecc
> 
> anche in altri topic...gente che subisce in silenzio le bande di nordafricani ecc
> 
> ...





Il popolo è stanco e vuole dare una dimostrazione?

Alle prossime votazioni tutti ( TUTTI) scrivono ...
" BASTA" sulla scheda 
Si decide un giorno di malattia per tutta l'Italia 
(TUTTI)
Un giorno completo di astensionismo dal fare compere.
Non mandare nessun alunno a scuola un giorno 

Metodi pacifici per far sentire la propria voce ci sono...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

ah riguardo al discorso del topic..quindi complottismi ecc in realtà la mia opinione è la stessa grosso modo

l'ho già detta varie volte (anche di recente in un altro topic) ma la ridico..cercherò di essere schematico e sintetico,,sarebbe lungo ma cercherò di arrivare al succo di quello che penso

1) credo che il virus esistesse,fosse grave,e ci volessero delle misure e credo che quelle misure siano state giuste (lockdown,vaccini,ecc) ovviamente ci saranno stati degli errori ma lo "scheletro" era giusto

2)credo che lo Stato abbia gravi colpe nell'aver causato gravi problemi a molte persone (piccoli medi imprenditori in primis) non perchè ha chiuso il paese,ha messo le restrizioni,ecc ma perchè non ha provveduto ad aiutarli e a coprirli economicamente evitando che andassero a gambe all'aria (molti) o avessero gravi ripercussioni (molti altri)

strumenti e possibilità lo Stato le aveva di sicuro ma non ha voluto..ma che l'Italia non è un paese che voglia chi fa impresa non è una novità direi....escluse le grandi imprese ovviamente..quelle solite..

quindi per me è giusta la rabbia contro lo Stato ma è sbagliato il motivo...

3)credo che adesso le cose siano cambiate a livello di virus e quindi le strategie debbano essere diverse..ammesso e non concesso che il virus resti cosi e non peggiori (cosa che a me pare stia già facendo in parte)


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ti rispondo ora
> 
> Quello che a me infastidisce è che spesso ci sono persone che ripetono sta cosa del "popolino che non si ribella" "gente che si fa andare bene tutto ecc" detto da gente che non fa nulla a sua volta..quindi lo trovo offensivo,provocatorio (visti i riferimenti continui a gente del forum) e soprattutto inutile



Io qualcosa faccio. Mi lamento, perdo tempo e scrivo, mi sembra abbastanza. E spero che ci legge rifletta.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> se tu dici "dovremmo reagire" a me va bene...se tu dici "ci vorrebbe una rivoluzione" ecc a me va bene (posso non condividere ma rispetto) ma se la fai passare come "ci vorrebbe la rivoluzione ma per colpa di loro ecc" allora non va bene per nulla perchè me lo può dire uno che è nelle brigate rosse...uno che comunque lo fa sul serio..sennò è aria fritta
> 
> è come quando io mi incavolavo con la nostra proprietà e inneggiavo a boicottare lo stadio,i prodotti commerciali ecc..se invece avessi detto "bisogna andare a spaccare tutto ma per colpa vostra ecc" allora non va bene..perchè se poi mi arriva uno e mi dice allora andiamo domani alle 18 e non ci vado sono un chiaccherone e basta
> 
> capito? quello che trovo offensivo è dare la colpa agli altri..non l'incavolamento in se (su quello posso essere d'accordo su alcune cose e altre no ma comunque rispetto)



No, non ho capito un accidente di niente.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> se però te mi parli di iperbole allora vale tutto...però allora vale per entrambe le parti...perchè spesso qualcuno cita le cose dette da altri non certo considerandole iperboli ma con continui riferimenti e provocazioni... (su questo non mi riferisco tanto a te)
> 
> comunque non sembra che sei tanto contro la violenza da quello che scrivi..sei per la violenza "contro" chi fa violenza ok..dal tuo punto di vista,, ma sempre violenza è...semplicemente per te è giusta



Tu la chiami "violenza", io lo chiamo "rimedio". Certo che la violenza è giusta, quando opportuna. Se non sbaglio la Natura la usa in ogni sua forma vivente come mezzo per la sopravvivenza. Mai visto un leone chiedere il permesso ad una gazzella prima di cibarsene.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> in ogni se pensi di cambiare le cose scrivendo qui e "risvegliare le coscienze" a mio parere sei anche un bel pò illuso..non credo nessuno si sia mai mosso dalla propria opinione su questo forum sinceramente



Se la gente non cambia idea allora cosa diamine viene a fare qui. A ripetere quello che già sa?

E sì, lo so che sono illuso. Effettivamente, con certi soggetti, che speranze vuoi avere mai ...

Adesso chiudiamo che siamo OT, dai.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non ho capito un accidente di niente.


se dici "dovremmo fare una rivoluzione" per me è ok (magari non condivido ma rispetto)

se dici "ci vorrebbe una rivoluzione" per me è ok (come sopra)

se dici "ci vorrebbe una rivoluzione ma non ci sarà per colpa vostra" per me non va bene perchè non stai facendo nulla nemmeno te..

quello intendevo 

poi te dici che intendi come una sorta di ribellione anche fare "attivismo su internet" e allora si entra su un altro livello di discorso..ma allora bisognerebbe capirsi bene..forse a volte non ci si capisce nemmeno..e non siamo nemmeno cosi distanti tra tutti come invece sembra.. non lo so...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> te e altri parlate sempre di popolino che non si ribella..inneggiate alla violenza..morte dei padronie ecc
> 
> anche in altri topic...gente che subisce in silenzio le bande di nordafricani ecc
> 
> ...



Il cortocircuito totale di idee, è che gli stessi che vogliono i "satan" sono gli stessi che non vogliono indisporre il Vladimiro furioso per la paura che usi i "satan"

Io sarò ignorante, ma non trovo la logica.

Anzi una logica c è, ed è l'unica possibile, ma meglio stare zitti per rispetto ai moderatori del forum che non amano leggere sempre le stesse cose


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se dici "dovremmo fare una rivoluzione" per me è ok (magari non condivido ma rispetto)
> 
> se dici "ci vorrebbe una rivoluzione" per me è ok (come sopra)
> 
> ...



Stammi a sentire, amico.

Se scoppia una rivoluzione, dovrò combattere contro gente come te. Non te in particolare, ma il mio vicino di casa, roba così. E' facile che mi dovrò scontrare contro gente che sta nella mia stessa famiglia.

E non me li sono certo sognati i post di gente che è venuta qui dentro a dirmi che me ne dovevo stare chiuso in casa e zitto, altrimenti ero un fascista. Roba da invasato fuori di testa, pesantissima e non riscrivibile. Gente pericolosa.

Quindi sì, la colpa è di quelli che supportano questo sistema, perché fanno propaganda e inquinano le menti. Evidentemente in questo sistema ci si trovano bene (chissà perché), e faranno di tutto per contrastare chi vuole cambiare le cose. Poi ci sono i viscidi, quelli che non lo dicono esplicitamente ma tendono a fare spallucce, dando una implicita approvazione al tutto, e muovendo sempre una qualche critica a chi evidenzia le cose ("complottisti", "voi state male", etc etc).

Questa gente dal mio punto di vista è la prima responsabile. Quando non sono interessato a una cosa, allora non commento, tipo i post del mercato della juve, altrimenti un qualche interesse c'è.

Chiudo definitivamente.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Il popolo è stanco e vuole dare una dimostrazione?
> 
> Alle prossime votazioni tutti ( TUTTI) scrivono ...
> " BASTA" sulla scheda
> ...


C'è il rischio che il giorno prima delle elezioni il PD cambi nome in "BASTA" . Ma anche senza questo stratagemma governerebbe uguale.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stammi a sentire, amico.
> 
> Se scoppia una rivoluzione, dovrò combattere contro gente come te. Non te in particolare, ma il mio vicino di casa, roba così. E' facile che mi dovrò scontrare contro gente che sta nella mia stessa famiglia.
> 
> ...


si ma comunque in generale non è che è tutto o bianco o nero

non è che a uno o va tutto bene quello ce fa il governo o è contrario a tutto

idem su molti altri argomenti

cioè se uno non è d'accordo con te su un argomento (dico te ma è in generale) non vuol dire che è pro-sistema..

se uno non crede a una teoria "complottara" non vuol dire che non crede a nessun complotto mai...e viceversa spero

ad esempio (e con questo chiudo anche io) il discorso della Cina e del virus

io non so se è uscito da un laboratorio...o se è naturale..se è stato fatto uscire volutamente ecc...personamente mi sono fatto l'idea che sia uscito da un laboratorio cinese ma in maniera involontaria...

ma non vuol dire che assolvo la Cina..anzi la condanno pesantemente perchè hanno taciuto e forse se si fossero comportati diversamente dicendo subito le cose e facendo mettere in moto tutta la catena sanitaria prevista in questi casi non ci sarebbe stato tutta la pandemia (forse)

e comunque è colpa grave già il fatto che sia uscito anche se involontariamente...

solo che qualcuno è buono a partire in quarta fermandosi alla prima frase dicendo "giustifichi la cinah !" 


sul discorso complotti poi vorrei dire una cosa a livello generale sulla mia visione ma non stasera che abbiamo già parlato anche troppo (almeno io)


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In realtà intendevo nelle fogne.


una cosa alla volta


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> una cosa alla volta



Per non intasarle?


----------



## Shmuk (9 Luglio 2022)

Aspetto i primi di agosto per esprimermi su quest'ondata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

Brindisi riprende ossigeno con la nuova "ondata" e riprende la trasmissione feticista sul virus, addirittura due virostar invitate contemporaneamente.

PS. Non sono più positivo. Raffreddore di un giorno e mezzo, no febbre, direi un caso quasi asintomatico.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Brindisi riprende ossigeno con la nuova "ondata" e riprende la trasmissione feticista sul virus, addirittura due virostar invitate contemporaneamente.
> 
> PS. Non sono più positivo. Raffreddore di un giorno e mezzo, no febbre, direi un caso quasi asintomatico.



La guerra sta annoiando. Meglio ripuntare sul virus.


A te buona buona guarigione.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Brindisi riprende ossigeno con la nuova "ondata" e riprende la trasmissione feticista sul virus, addirittura due virostar invitate contemporaneamente.
> 
> PS. Non sono più positivo. Raffreddore di un giorno e mezzo, no febbre, direi un caso quasi asintomatico.


mannaggia a te mi sembrava un nuovo topic dopo le riaperture degli Hub.
Io ho avuto un raffreddore potentissimo per un giorno, dovevo mettere due tappi nel naso per non inzozzare casa , mi viene il dubbio di essere stato positivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mannaggia a te mi sembrava un nuovo topic dopo le riaperture degli Hub.
> Io ho avuto un raffreddore potentissimo per un giorno, dovevo mettere due tappi nel naso per non inzozzare casa , mi viene il dubbio di essere stato positivo



Probabilissimo.
Quasi tutta la mia famiglia ha avuto un raffreddore potente, ma non hanno fatto il tampone fai da te ed è stata data colpa all'aria condizionata. 
Io ho provato a farlo così per curiosità ed è saltato fuori che ero positivo. Sicuramente lo erano anche tutti loro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Brindisi riprende ossigeno con la nuova "ondata" e riprende la trasmissione feticista sul virus, addirittura due virostar invitate contemporaneamente.
> 
> PS. Non sono più positivo. Raffreddore di un giorno e mezzo, no febbre, direi un caso quasi asintomatico.



Ahahahah scusate l'OT, ma cos'è diventato questo programma? E' diventato uguale alla D'Urso!!!!

Dopo Bassetti e Crisanti sono arrivati la figlia segreta di Bud Spencer, Max Felicitas, una pornostar e la prof di corsivo!!!


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahah scusate l'OT, ma cos'è diventato questo programma? E' diventato uguale alla D'Urso!!!!
> 
> Dopo Bassetti e Crisanti sono arrivati la figlia segreta di Bud Spencer, Max Felicitas, una pornostar e la prof di corsivo!!!



A brevissimo (scommetto che l'idea è già in pista) 'sti pagliacci criminali ce li ritroveremo nei vari programmi di chef, a ballare con la Carlucci, e perfino come opinionisti di calcio.

Tanto la carriera politica è già al sicuro, per ora si divertono in questi programmi-spazzatura.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahah scusate l'OT, ma cos'è diventato questo programma? E' diventato uguale alla D'Urso!!!!
> 
> Dopo Bassetti e Crisanti sono arrivati la figlia segreta di Bud Spencer, Max Felicitas, una pornostar e la prof di corsivo!!!


sta prof di corsivo è pericolosa, appena la becca Silvio la porta a montecitorio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

*Omicron 6 diventa... Covid Centaurus. 
Così l'Inghilterra battezza la nuova ultra contagiosa variante che arriverà in Italia il prossimo autunno.*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Omicron 6 diventa... Covid Centaurus.
> Così l'Inghilterra battezza la nuova ultra contagiosa variante che arriverà in Italia il prossimo autunno.*



Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione che può dare ai virostar un nome così altisonante.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Luglio 2022)

gimbe vive grazie a pfizer & co. la loro parola vale zero.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Omicron 6 diventa... Covid Centaurus.
> Così l'Inghilterra battezza la nuova ultra contagiosa variante che arriverà in Italia il prossimo autunno.*


bel nome! ma come mai arriva in autunno?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> bel nome! ma come mai arriva in autunno?



Perché ora ha caldo


----------



## varvez (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo!
> 
> Ma tutto finito (mantra che si ripete da tre anni, ormai) eh?


Per loro si, per i babbei che ad un colpo di tosse corrono a farsi il tampone no. Ma qui si entra nel campo della psichiatria, del panico e dei danni che questi hanno fatto alle persone spacciando per virus letale una banale influenza.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2022)

ognuno la pensi come vuole ma non è un banale raffreddore

una persona che conosco,sana,età piu verso i 60 che i 50,l'ha beccato da qualche giorno

primi 2 giorni con febbre su 38 scarsa...perdita di gusto (forse anche olfatto) e fin qui ci siamo..il problema è che ha un sacco di dolori dal secondo giorno che ora sono lievementi migliorati ma non sta ancora bene

bisogna anche dire che l'ha presa anche il suo anziano padre con patologie ma sembra decisamente che l'accusi meno al momento

io in piu di 40 anni di vita di raffreddori anche forti ne ho visti tanti ma con febbre a 38 dolori articolari muscolari ecc non ne ricordo

non metto in dubbio comunque chi dice che l'ha avuta leggera o addirittura asintomatica

ne conosco anche io


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ognuno la pensi come vuole ma non è un banale raffreddore
> 
> una persona che conosco,sana,età piu verso i 60 che i 50,l'ha beccato da qualche giorno
> 
> ...



E quindi?

Pure io avevo dolori incredibili al secondo giorno dopo una partita di calcetto, e altri miei amici no.

Poi febbre a 38, capirai, 1 grado sopra la norma con 40 gradi all'ombra e d'estate. Da allarme proprio.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Pure io avevo dolori incredibili al secondo giorno dopo una partita di calcetto, e altri miei amici no.
> 
> Poi febbre a 38, capirai, 1 grado sopra la norma con 40 gradi all'ombra e d'estate. Da allarme proprio.


a parte che io non ho detto d'allarme..ho detto non è un raffreddore

poi l'esempio tuo del calcetto non c'entra nulla perdonami


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Omicron 6 diventa... Covid Centaurus.
> Così l'Inghilterra battezza la nuova ultra contagiosa variante che arriverà in Italia il prossimo autunno.*


Ma bisogna aspettare cosi tanto?

Questo non è creare hype, è tortura!


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ognuno la pensi come vuole ma non è un banale raffreddore
> 
> una persona che conosco,sana,età piu verso i 60 che i 50,l'ha beccato da qualche giorno
> 
> ...


Va beh ma chissenefrega, perdonami.
Quando gli ospedali erano al collasso, li si che la situazione era grave a livelli estremi.

Ma anche se ti "accoppasse" per una settimana, ma non finisci ne in ospedale ne al cimitero, amen.

Io l' ho avuto 1 mesetto fa il coviddi, raffreddore medio, naso intasato per 10 giorni ( questo si, anomalo)
Calcola che ho scoperto di averlo (pensavo fosse un comune raffreddore) solo perchè al decimo giorno la mia ragazza ha iniziato a stare malissimo, e cosi per 3 giorni.
Stessi sintomi che descrivi, febbrone per 3 giorni, olfatto gusto ecc ecc

Pero' insomma, mica è morta.


----------



## ROQ (13 Luglio 2022)

io ormai spero solo nella guerra civile


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Pure io avevo dolori incredibili al secondo giorno dopo una partita di calcetto, e altri miei amici no.
> 
> Poi febbre a 38, capirai, 1 grado sopra la norma con 40 gradi all'ombra e d'estate. Da allarme proprio.


Coprifuoco e locchedaun


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Pure io avevo dolori incredibili al secondo giorno dopo una partita di calcetto, e altri miei amici no.
> 
> Poi febbre a 38, capirai, 1 grado sopra la norma con 40 gradi all'ombra e d'estate. Da allarme proprio.



Non ricordo l'età precisa, ma ero ancora nei 20 anni ed ebbi l'attacco influenzale più esagerato che mi capitò in vita mia, placche in gole spaventose, non riuscivo a mangiare, la febbre mi arrivò a 40, mia madre era preoccupatissima ricordo. Usavo il phon per riscaldarmi dai brividi di freddo che avevo. Avessi avuto 80 anni magari sarei anche morto.

Siamo arrivati al paradosso che non si possa stare più male ormai. Hai 38 di febbre per qualche giorno? Roba gravissima... Pare roba dell'altro mondo ormai ammalarsi.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Coprifuoco e locchedaun





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ricordo l'età precisa, ma ero ancora nei 20 anni ed ebbi l'attacco influenzale più esagerato che mi capitò in vita mia, placche in gole spaventose, non riuscivo a mangiare, la febbre mi arrivò a 40, mia madre era preoccupatissima ricordo. Usavo il phon per riscaldarmi dai brividi di freddo che avevo. Avessi avuto 80 anni magari sarei anche morto.
> 
> Siamo arrivati al paradosso che non si possa stare più male ormai. Hai 38 di febbre per qualche giorno? Roba gravissima... Pare roba dell'altro mondo ormai ammalarsi.



No, ma 'sti maledetti mica son stupidi.

L'hanno capita che l'organismo umano è sempre più soggetto a problemi vari, primo perché siamo diventati delle checche asessuate stando tutto il giorno alla scrivania con il maglioncino, secondo perché siamo circondati da schifezze tipo smog e roba da terra dei fuochi.

Ormai hanno impiantato nelle menti il vero virus, quello del terrore da malanno, collegandolo al tuo prossimo. Sta male uno, soffrono tutti.

Vedrai se non sfruttano anche roba tipo le allergie da polline e minchiate del genere, faremo lockdown fisso appena piove o tira un alito di vento.

Poi figurati, gli stessi criminali ci rifilano gli hamburger artificiali di Zio Bill, hai capito questi baztardi come ci tengono alla nostra salute, eh sì.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, ma 'sti maledetti mica son stupidi.
> 
> L'hanno capita che l'organismo umano è sempre più soggetto a problemi vari, primo perché siamo diventati delle checche asessuate stando tutto il giorno alla scrivania con il maglioncino, secondo perché siamo circondati da schifezze tipo smog e roba da terra dei fuochi.
> 
> ...



Posso aggiungere un'altra cosa ?
Dopo il bombardamento mediatico che abbiamo subito per 2 anni,ora molte persone che si beccheranno il covid da sintomatici,in automatico (o quasi) la loro mente gli farà credere di essere ad un passo dalla TI.

Così anche il più semplice sintomo (mal di gola,tosse,febbre a 38,ecc.ecc) si trasforma in "ho preso il covid in forma grave".
Quindi se in quel momento sfortunato della giornata ti dovesse venire un piccolo mal di schiena,automaticamente sarai portato a credere che sia una conseguenza del covid e così tutto d'un tratto il momentaneo mal di schiena si trasformerà in un mal di schiena insopportabile,un mal di schiena mai avuto in tutta la tua vita.

E per i sintomatici che magari saranno isolati in casa,a letto,cosa mai potranno fare durante le 24 ore ?
Telefono,pc,ricerca dei sintomi online,testimonianze,rimedi,cure.
Quindi subiranno un altro bombardamento e continueranno ad ampliare le loro paranoie.

Poi ovviamente ci sarà una minoranza di persone che lo beccheranno in forma grave,ma fortunatamente rimangono una piccola %


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Posso aggiungere un'altra cosa ?
> Dopo il bombardamento mediatico che abbiamo subito per 2 anni,ora molte persone che si beccheranno il covid da sintomatici,in automatico (o quasi) la loro mente gli farà credere di essere ad un passo dalla TI.


l'effetto placebo è scienza. cosi come l'effetto nocebo.
la mente umana ha potere sul corpo.
loro lo sanno.
l'italiano medio no.


----------



## Marilson (14 Luglio 2022)

Grottesco. Lockdown per un raffreddore. Grottesco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Luglio 2022)

D'altronde un mongodaun non puo' che chiedere un lockdaun


----------



## Stex (18 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Grottesco. Lockdown per un raffreddore. Grottesco.


ma tipo da te in inghilterra come e la situazione?


----------



## Marilson (18 Luglio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma tipo da te in inghilterra come e la situazione?


 io e la mia ragazza ieri siamo andati ad una Spa, passata una giornata meravigliosa tra trattamenti vari, piscina, sauna ecc. Lei fino a qualche giorno fa era ancora leggermente positiva con nessun sintomo se non un lieve pizzicorio alla gola. Naturalmente nessuno ti chiede nulla, non solo non e' obbligatorio "autodenunciarsi" come in Italia, ma non e' proprio piu' necessario farsi il test se non lo vuoi. E naturalmente non ti serve un test negativo per essere libero. Ecco com'e' la situazione qui


----------



## Stex (18 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io e la mia ragazza ieri siamo andati ad una Spa, passata una giornata meravigliosa tra trattamenti vari, piscina, sauna ecc. Lei fino a qualche giorno fa era ancora leggermente positiva con nessun sintomo se non un lieve pizzicorio alla gola. Naturalmente nessuno ti chiede nulla, non solo non e' obbligatorio "autodenunciarsi" come in Italia, ma non e' proprio piu' necessario farsi il test se non lo vuoi. E naturalmente non ti serve un test negativo per essere libero. Ecco com'e' la situazione qui


qua i giornali la stanno facendo enorme... 4 dose ecc... degrado puro


----------

